# برنامج فوتوشوب Photoshop Elements 8.0 محمول بمساحة 700 ميجا فقط



## اني بل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

برنامج فوتوشوب Photoshop Elements 8.0 محمول بمساحة 700 ميجا فقط
​









*Portable Adobe Photoshop Elements 8.0 | 700 MB* 


Program Adobe Photoshop Elements combines great features and easy to perform a wide range of tasks: editing and photo processing, image storage is always "at hand, creative work with photos with the use of exciting new ideas that you can implement in the original slide show, photo mailing -letters, web galleries, and countless other possibilities.

Create incredible movies with the software Adobe Premiere Elements 8 has never been simpler. With the new automated features that help your turn your raw material in a flawless video, you can quickly get to work. Bring your stories stunning visuals and sound effects.

Knowingly in the name of the program is, the word «Elements». This is not the full version of the famous program Adobe Photoshop. Full version, designed for professional photographers and designers, contains a wealth of functions, not at all an ordinary user. Lay people understand it is very difficult. Here, everything is much simpler.
Despite the fact that this is not the full version of the original program, Adobe Photoshop Elements 8.0 has a very well equipped to work with images.

Forget about the confusion with the names of files that are automatically generated digital camera. Now all the photos arranged in one central ********. Photos can be organized using tags (keywords) that help to classify the whole group of photos. The application also allows you to instantly find the photo you want, regardless of the size of the collection.

The main functions of the eighth version:
Ever want to change the size or orientation of a photo to fit a certain *****? Now you can quickly resize - even going from landscape to portrait or vice versa - without distorting key subjects like people or buildings.
Get the full effect of your photos and video clips from within the Organizer with new full-***een previews, which let you make quick edits to photos while viewing them.

Bring all your photos and video clips together in the easy-to-use Organizer - now a more powerful hub for your photo and video experience. It's easier than ever to find, view, manage, and protect your media, and then dive in to a full range of creative activities and start enjoying your memories.
Forget trying to manually maintain your photos and video clips across multiple computers. With automatic syncing, media added or edited on one computer will automatically be synced to another.

No need to click through dozens or hundreds of shots to find the good ones. Take advantage of the Auto-Analyzer, which automatically tags your media so you can easily find your most interesting, highest quality photos and video footage.
Get just the photo fixes you're looking for with one-step shortcuts that whiten teeth and make skies a vibrant blue. And now, when you perform one-step photo adjustments - including color, contrast, and lighting - you can quickly choose the best result from a group of adjustment previews.
Quickly find photos that feature specific friends or family members thanks to People Recognition, which automatically identifies the people in your photos and video clips.
Take advantage of support for the new Windows ® 7 platform and the hands-on capabilities of Windows Touch technology.

*البرنامج على 4 اجزاء مضغوطين
*
لتحميل الجزء الاول

لتحميل الجزء الثانى

لتحميل الجزء الثالث

لتحميل الجزء الرابع

​


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*تسلمي يا اني

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي يا اني حبيبتي

بس اختك خيبة معلش معرفش انجلش كويس

هو يفرق اية عن الفوتوشوب cs 3 ؟​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسي يا اني حبيبتي
> 
> بس اختك خيبة معلش معرفش انجلش كويس
> 
> هو يفرق اية عن الفوتوشوب cs 3 ؟​




*احدث منه في الفورش والادوات
وفي احدث من ده كله
فوتوشوب 10
بالنسبه للفورش ممكن تنزلي من النت اي فورش
وتزوديهم للنسخه اللي عندك من الفوتوشوب​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي جدا يا مايكل على التوضيح ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسي جدا يا مايكل على التوضيح ​




*العفو يا فراشه
واي فرش عايزها قوليلي 
وانا ارفعهالك​*


----------

